# Trees wanted, Dead or Alive.



## BlondeAverageReader (Jan 24, 2019)

Every time l look at this l see a crumpled dragon (head top centre)


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 24, 2019)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> View attachment 23257
> Every time l look at this l see a crumpled dragon (head top centre)



I see a large bird, head off to the right, looking slightly back to its right, wing sheltering a nest or something, with the trailing edge of its wing fanned out.


G.D.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jan 25, 2019)

Yes l can see your bird too, it’s a bit like two people looking at an ink blot and seeing totally different things.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 25, 2019)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Yes l can see your bird too, it’s a bit like two people looking at an ink blot and seeing totally different things.



 Rorschach trees?


G.D.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 5, 2019)

*We’re not fussy*


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 9, 2019)

The very top dead tree could be Audrey the second’s cousin.
ha-ha....very cool looking!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 17, 2019)

*Half gone & Long gone.*


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 19, 2019)

Those are some mighty trees, even if they only be in part. 

Reminds me how much beautiful imagery there is in the world--if we only look.


----------

